# Orient Dignitary Oyster Japan Automatic Sapphire Gent's Elegant Watch SEV0J002CY



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Howdy

I am thinking of getting this watch.
It's a two tone sapphire crystal Rolex homage.
They have an all gold tone version, but it looks too cheap to me.
I am guessing it's inexpensive due to hollow end links, but I can't confirm this as I haven't seen it in person.
If anyone has one, please chime in.


Specifications
Brand
Orient (100% Genuine)
Alternate Model Number
CEV0J002C
Similar Models
N/A
Gender
Men
Glass Type
Sapphire
Case Material
Stainless Steel, Dual Tone
Strap Material
Stainless Steel, Dual Tone
Movement
Automatic
Country of Manufacture
Made in Japan
Features

21 Jewels
Daily Accuracy of +25 to -15 seconds
Calendar (Day & Date Display)
40 Hours Power Reserve

Magnified Display

Display
Analog
Dial Color
Gold
Case Width
40mm
Case Depth
N/A
Weight
N/A
Water Resistance
100m


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

I have one and I think its a great watch. Sapphire crystal, screw-in crown and solid links in a bracelet make this a no-brainer. Yes, end-links are NOT solid, but it doesnt seem to affect anything. I too prefer a two-tone version. I know some people dont like the "diamonds" for hour markers, but I think they are actually pretty cool - add to a light play in a darker places, like a bar, making this watch look more expensive than it actually is.


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow, that watch looks so much better in your"real" pictures. Great job Krosya.


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice. My biggest concern would be those stones breaking loose inside the crystal.
I did see the version without the stones, but they are hard to come by.

Looks great!


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

elliotgb said:


> Very nice. My biggest concern would be those stones breaking loose inside the crystal.
> I did see the version without the stones, but they are hard to come by.
> 
> Looks great!


I'm not sure what you'd have to do for those stones to break away. I think normal wear will not cause that. Anything is possible , I suppose, but I wouldnt worry about it. BTW, ones without stones dont have a sapphire crystal nor solid links in a bracelet. Hands on those are a bit different as well.


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks!

I didn't know that the non-stone version was not sapphire crystal.
I do like the version you have and I am trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

hello, I too prefer a two tone watch an I'm waiting for this watch that I ordered some days ago:


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

The one I am looking at has a golden face, but the band is the same.

Too late...it went in to the cart....and of course, I bought it.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

elliotgb said:


> The one I am looking at has a golden face, but the band is the same.
> 
> Too late...it went in to the cart....and of course, I bought it.


you mean this?










please show it when it comes....


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, that is the one.
Coming from DutyFreeIslandShop.
My 1st purchase from them.
Probably taking the slow boat from China.
Ordered without a watchbox and got it in a satchel instead. Saved $5.00.....whoopeee....lol.

Very Rolex looking and I need another watch just like I need another hole in my head.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine arrived today, it's nice. Black version....


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet! Congrats!

So what do you think of the overall look and quality of the watch?
Looks great on the wrist!


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

elliotgb said:


> Sweet! Congrats!
> 
> So what do you think of the overall look and quality of the watch?
> Looks great on the wrist!


Watch is fine. Absolutely NO dust, fingerprints on the dial, which is very important because on a black dial you can see everything, and if the glass is sapphire, more than that. Bracelet and case are good quality, you can easily take off pins to short bracelet, with no effort, which means that it's well made. No manual wind, but keeps very good time, better than any seiko 5 I have had until now. I just paid too much for mine, your shop seems to be very good priced....


----------



## slyy (Mar 14, 2015)

I also ordered the same one from DutyFreeIsland a couple minutes ago, can't wait to see it in person since there aren't any real photos online. Would very much appreciate it if you show some pictures when you receive yours


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Definitely will post some pics.
Made it from China to NY in short order. Following it through and should be here soon.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

The only things I have to regret are the too small hands, they seem to be from a women watch so short are they, and the mean finish of the bezel. Today I was in front of a Rolex seller and the real thing bezels are really amazing, the dents are so perfectly plane and polished, they shine "all together"....


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

The short hands are pretty typical on Orients and Seikos, though, in general.
Also, for $130.00, I cannot expect this to even remotely measure up to the quality of a Rolex.

Are you having buyer's remorse, now?
Just curious.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

No, I'll keep the watch, never expected a better finish, but at the same time I have no reason to hide my opinion and I like to remark if there is a defect on a watch. I'm not Orient's staff... another questionable feature of the watch is that the day of the week starts moving at 3:00 which is a bit late in my opinion. Anyway, for anything else the watch is fine.


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got mine and my impressions are about the same as Parnis.
Very sharp looking and well made for what I paid: $130.00 USD and got here in less than a week from China.

I think the short hands are set up so they don't come in contact with the stones, possibly.
Not a major disappointment, but maybe could have been handled differently.
I'll have to check out a Rolex to see how that's set up.
Nice and not overststated, a tad blingy, but that's what I wanted and very solidly made.


































And the real thing:


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

this is a very nice watch. Looking at your pictures I suspect your dial is more close to champagne than gold tone. Maybe it's a different dial from the all gold plated version?:


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

It looks like champagne.
When I read the description, though, it says white dial.
The all gold was way too gaudy looking in my opinion.

This one, with the 2 tone band is much more understated.

For some reason I guess I expected a larger bezel. It's fine, though, and I find myself examining it over and over.

A decent grab for 130 clams!


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Picture of the day, really bling bling...


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is the real deal, about $10K or so over my budget:


----------



## slyy (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine arrived a couple days ago.


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice...got mine for about 130 clams.
Becoming a dressy favorite.
I try to keep it going so I don't have to fool with the day/date.

Interesting look on the strap.


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello guys, any ideas about simmilar piece but where instead of those shinning hour marks are some lumed points? Thanks


----------



## Poseiden (Mar 17, 2014)

I got the all gold and tt with black dial, just loving it!


----------



## karthikrudrashiva13 (May 20, 2015)

Parnis Lover said:


> hello, I too prefer a two tone watch an I'm waiting for this watch that I ordered some days ago:
> 
> Hi,
> I am planning to buy this watch too, what are your advice ?
> Thank you


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

karthikrudrashiva13 said:


> Parnis Lover said:
> 
> 
> > hello, I too prefer a two tone watch an I'm waiting for this watch that I ordered some days ago:
> ...


----------

